# Happy Thanksgiving's FishForums



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Just wanted to wish everyone here at FF a happy thanksgiving's.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving! Its time to eat!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Ah, you beat me to it mark!

Happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Gourami Swami said:


> Ah, you beat me to it mark


He beat us on Halloween too:-x  

I eat in an hour and 15 minutes, haven't had a thing to eat yet today. Gotta make sure theres plenty of room

But on Christmas morning I'll beat all of yas to it, I am always up around 1 or 2. Just like a little kid, I know


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Gourami Swami said:


> Ah, you beat me to it mark!
> 
> Happy thanksgiving everyone!


Its only because I cant sleep at night and I have nothing better to do at night also, Nelson I'll let you get christmas ok :lol:


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

We don't have thanks giving over in the UK, a shame really.
Oh well, I guess I just have to wait till Christmas before I get the turkey.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Cichlid Man said:


> We don't have thanks giving over in the UK, a shame really.
> Oh well, I guess I just have to wait till Christmas before I get the turkey.


That must stink. 
I had way to much to eat today. Settled all my plates with 7 pieces of pie, there was Cherry pie, banana cream pie, chocolate pie, apple pie, pecan pie, and pumpkin pie.
Lots of pie


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Hmm I would have never guessed that you live in the UK Cichlid_Man.


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!

In a bit less than 2 hours I'm off to a "Midnight Madness" sale...40% off my favorite brand of jeans! Trying them on will be fun after the two slices of cherry pie with ice cream (plus the potatoes, corn, and squash).


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

:lol: Sable I dont believe it hits that fast, might take a few hours but it wont show but then again what do I know I'm only a guy.


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL! I hope you're right... otherwise I'll be buying jeans, etc a size too big!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

a jean size only from 2 pieces of pie with ice cream with potatos, corn and squash? Ha!
   
I had 8 slices of pie total, huge (huge) amount of taters, bunch of turkey, sweet taters and marshmellows, that peas and mini oinions dish, a wicked good roll, cranberry sauce, tons of stuffing, and who can forget corn.
good meal!
No jean sizes for me, just a long time o....


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Gobble Gobble


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

SpoiledFishies said:


> a jean size only from 2 pieces of pie with ice cream with potatos, corn and squash? Ha!
> 
> I had 8 slices of pie total, huge (huge) amount of taters, bunch of turkey, sweet taters and marshmellows, that peas and mini oinions dish, a wicked good roll, cranberry sauce, tons of stuffing, and who can forget corn.
> good meal!


LOL!!! Wow. I hate that guys can eat so much more than girls and never gain a pound...


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Sable said:


> LOL!!! Wow. I hate that guys can eat so much more than girls and never gain a pound...


we gain the a pound but we dont show it like yall do


----------

